# New 25 Rs-s Owner



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello all,

Going to pick up the TT tommorow, WOOHOO! Looking forward to working the PDI over and cutting into the sales persons lunchbreak, ha. The wife and I are very excited. We'd been looking at several TT's until we saw the Outback. What a great match for our family, lifestyle, and future. Question for you veterans. Anyone know of any potential problems with the TV-TT setup I have (see sig). I think I've done my homework and matched up ok. But, I would appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to the outbacker family.

Betty


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Off-hand, I would say there is no problem with your setup. However, to really be sure and to know for certain, the only thing you can do is hit the scales. Load your truck with full fuel, the family, and all of your normal camping toys. Get a weight of each axle. Then hook up the TT and get a weight of all the axles again (including the TT axles). After that, just run the numbers and see where you stand. The axles weight ratings and vehicle weight rating should be posted on a label on the inside driver door post. The combined vehicle weight rating will be in a table in your owner's manual since it is predicated on the rear axle ratio, engine size, trans, tow package option, and other things that may vary from one vehicle to the next.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Gone Fishing to the group
Hope everything goes real smooth for you.
Let us know how it goes.

Don action


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome New Outbackers! action 
Our salesman and the techs shared their BBQ Pork loin lunch with us and all the fixin's.
May I suggest taking some soft drinks for use during inspection. 







Fill your cooler with Cold Ones, to celebrate when you get home








Enjoy your day. It will be very exciting! 




































Jan and Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the fray!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the new Outback and welcome to our site...

Glad to have you here....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers.com family!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Greg action I'm down in the Tri-Cities myself. Congrats on the new Outback, I'm sure you'll love it. Your setup sounds ok, without knowing all the weight numbers its hard to say but should be within your specs. I guess you are probably buying from Russ Dean RV? If you are which sales person are you working with? We've bought two trailers from them our previous Outback and our current Raptor.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

YGuy,

Yes, we are buying from Russ Dean's. Anything we should be concerned about with them as a dealer? Our salesman was Michael Roaden.

We had our PDI yesterday and wouldn't you know it, the first thing we looked at was wrong.

In looking at all the Outback models Michael showed us the camp cook center on only the first trailer we walked into. It had the stove, sink, and outside water attachment. Michael told us that ALL Outbacks have this exact setup. So we neglected to look at the outside cook center of the 2005 RS-S that we purchased, until the PDI. When we opened the cook center and found that there was NO outside faucet or sink in the cook center we were quite suprised.

After several little CONVERSATIONS with Michael he said he would pay to have the faucet and sink installed. So instead of pulling the trailer home yesterday we are waiting for it to be delivered today. It's good to know that Michael was a stand up guy and followed through on what he said. So now we will have two outside showers, one on either side of the TT. Is there anything we should be concerned with as far as the installation of the cook center faucet goes? Everything else during the PDI went rather smoothly, other than having the TT detailed again (not up to our standards).

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Every person has diffrent needs. Me personally do not think I will ever use that water, was going to remove hose. I wish mine was missing, could use that flat spot for a coffee pot on a timer for when I get up first in the morn.

John

Glad your dealer is doing the correct thing by you.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have heard that Russ Dean was pretty good. I'm glad they are working thru things with you. We have not used our outside cook area a whole lot yet, but I suspect it will be used more in the future. Same with the shower. It is so seldom used that I forget it is there until it comes time to winterize the rig.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did forget the outside shower when winterizing







Luckily no damage

John


----------

